# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Auditing in SQL Server 2008R2 Standard vs Enterprise

## LNYC

My compnay is planning on moving our database to SQL Server 2008 R2. One of our main concerns is database auditing. We have been told that auditing is better and more detailed within the enterprise edition. As we all know, the enterprise edition is a bit costly. Could someone out there let me know what the specific differences in auditing are between SQL Server 2008 R2 standard vs enterprise editions?...Thanks!

----------


## skhanal

http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/2.../editions.aspx

----------

